# Prop Video Compliation from Halloween Asylum



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

We've put together a cool (at least we think so!) video showing a lot of our new props for 2011. I thought Mike from Kindred Moon Productions, who made the video for us, had posted this here already, but I don't see it, so... here it is! Would love your feedback! Make sure your speakers are on (very cool music and voiceover).


----------

